# RECOMMEND ME A VIOLENT ANIME!



## Battousai (Mar 9, 2008)

Ive always liked uber violent cartoons.. so all of you recommend me a violent japanese cartoon. this could be just a movie or a series it doesnt matter..

you will get Rep for each original mention.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 9, 2008)

Elfen lied
Berserk, 
Devilman
Tokko
Gantz
Higurashi no Naku Koro
Grappler Baki
Riki-Oh OAV
Basilisk
Shigurui
Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro-chan
Baccano
Ima, Soko ni Iru Boku
Battle Angel Alita
Blood +

And finally: Narutaru


----------



## DelfinoPie (Mar 9, 2008)

I'll second Berserk 

It's an awesome series.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 9, 2008)

Elfen Lied comes to mind first, but the stuff Desecrated recommended is good.

EDIT: In b4 Ninja Scroll.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Mar 9, 2008)

IMO the Berserk anime is immensely inferior to the manga.


----------



## Naren (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm a huge huge huge fan of 1980s gory ultra violent Japanese animation. Here are just a few that haven't been mentioned.

Hokuto no Ken (Fist of the North Star), but it kinda sucks compared to the comic series, which is the best comic series ever made and the bible for violent dystopian futuristic comics/animation. I've also never seen the comic or animation in English before. Maybe the crazy Chinese style attacks and complicated naming of characters and places wouldn't work well in English. I do own the entire comic series. Stacked like crazy on my bookshelf in my apartment. I doubt you will ever find a comic series that is gorier and more grotesque than this.

Akira - legendary violent movie based off the superior comic series.

Baoh Raihousha (Visitor Baoh) - a pretty cool ultra gory animation from the 1980s.


----------



## Adam (Mar 9, 2008)

+1 on Berserk, check out the Hellsing OVA series too, much closer to the manga, and more violent/gory than the first 4 Hellsing volumes they released.
(OVA series on bottom)


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 10, 2008)

dang, i was gonna say nij\nja scroll, and blood the last vampire...
what ever you do, stay away from afro samuri. bah.


----------



## Uber Mega (Mar 10, 2008)

Elfen lied


----------



## Holy Katana (Mar 12, 2008)

Ninja Resurrection, Apocalypse Zero, Saint Seiya (considering it was originally written for kids, it's unbelievably violent), Jin-Roh, and X come to mind.

I don't even really watch anime anymore, it's sad I still remember these names. I never really got around to watching most of these, but they're generally considered quite violent.


----------



## Adam (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh and Devil May Cry and Gungrave are good ones too


----------



## Zand3 (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't watch much anime but I watched all of Death Note and it was probably the best thing I've ever watched, it's not gory or anything, just awesome


----------



## Holy Katana (Mar 12, 2008)

Uber Mega said:


> Elfen lied



I just watched the first couple of episodes today. Needless to say, that show is fucked up on _so_ many levels. And yet I feel a strong desire to continue watching.


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, you can go totally off the wall and check out Urotsukidoji: Legend of the Overfiend.
It's....special. Not saying it's better than anything else that's been mentioned, but there are definitely more lines crossed.

Battle Angel as mentioned previously is awesome!

Akira though - you gotta watch out for the "new english dialogue" if you're getting a dubbed version because the new dialogue sucks.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 13, 2008)

Uber Mega said:


> Elfen lied


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 13, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> Well, you can go totally off the wall and check out Urotsukidoji: Legend of the Overfiend.
> It's....special. Not saying it's better than anything else that's been mentioned, but there are definitely more lines crossed.
> 
> Battle Angel as mentioned previously is awesome!
> ...



You should never ever under any circumstances watch an anime that's dubbed, ever.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 13, 2008)

Ever!


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 13, 2008)

sometimes it works well. Desert Punk, f.ex.


----------



## Holy Katana (Mar 13, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> You should never ever under any circumstances watch an anime that's dubbed, ever.



Unless it's impossible to find subbed, which is bullshit, 'cause of all the fansubs you can find.

Speaking of anime, has there been anything that's particularly noteworthy released in the past, say, 2 years or so? I no longer regularly watch it. Manga would be good, too.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 13, 2008)

Holy Katana said:


> Unless it's impossible to find subbed, which is bullshit, 'cause of all the fansubs you can find.
> 
> Speaking of anime, has there been anything that's particularly noteworthy released in the past, say, 2 years or so? I no longer regularly watch it. Manga would be good, too.



Baccano
Dennou Coil 
Nodame Cantabile
Bamboo blade
Nitaboh
Toki wo Kakeru Shoujo - the girl who leapt through time
Byousoku 5cm Story


----------



## Holy Katana (Mar 13, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Baccano
> Dennou Coil
> Nodame Cantabile
> Bamboo blade
> ...



Excellent. I can confidently say I've never heard of _any_ of those.


----------



## sakeido (Mar 13, 2008)

Really, as far as I'm concerned, violent anime starts and ends with Berserk. It pulls no punches in its storytelling either, and its a pretty good story. The manga is also completely bad ass but suffers BADLY from Comic Syndrome, wherein the major plot arcs get stretched out for years and years of real time with absolutely no major accomplishments except regular encounters with Freak of the Weeks (or year) that have relatively little to no bearing on the main plot


----------



## Naren (Mar 13, 2008)

sakeido said:


> Really, as far as I'm concerned, violent anime starts and ends with Berserk. It pulls no punches in its storytelling either, and its a pretty good story. The manga is also completely bad ass but suffers BADLY from Comic Syndrome, wherein the major plot arcs get stretched out for years and years of real time with absolutely no major accomplishments except regular encounters with Freak of the Weeks (or year) that have relatively little to no bearing on the main plot



*Beeep* WRONG!

Violent anime starts and ends with Hokuto no Ken (although the "manga" completely destroys the "anime"). All violent animations after Hokuto no Ken basically are just trying to do what Hokuto no Ken did, but failing miserably.

The original comics represent a bible of violence and pure awesomeness.


----------



## sakeido (Mar 13, 2008)

I just never really dug Fist of the North Star. Berserk starts off as a fairly standard anime then slowly gets more violent, you start getting sucked into the fairly stock beginning story, and then suddenly BAM HOLY SHIT ultimate violence and the loss of all hope totally blindsides you.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 13, 2008)

Naren said:


> The original comics represent a bible of violence and pure awesomeness.


----------



## Celiak (Mar 14, 2008)

Ah! My Goddess


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 14, 2008)

Naren said:


> *Beeep* WRONG!
> 
> Violent anime starts and ends with Hokuto no Ken (although the "manga" completely destroys the "anime"). All violent animations after Hokuto no Ken basically are just trying to do what Hokuto no Ken did, but failing miserably.
> 
> The original comics represent a bible of violence and pure awesomeness.



Wrong!  

You need to watch Narutaru, get passed the first episode and the madness will start, it makes Hokuto no Ken look like barbie and ken.


----------



## Naren (Mar 14, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Wrong!
> 
> You need to watch Narutaru, get passed the first episode and the madness will start, it makes Hokuto no Ken look like barbie and ken.



If you think that, then you've never read Hokuto no Ken.

The Narutaru comics are like Barney compared to the Hokuto no Ken comics. I've never seen a comic series that comes anywhere near the brutality and gruesomeness of Hokuto no Ken and Narutaru can't even compare with its most gruesome scenes (despite the fact that Narutaru is like a girl's comic for the most part).

Hokuto no Ken is not a strange or bizarre comic, so Narutaru would win there. But Hokuto no Ken is WAYYYY more violent and gory.

Hokuto no Ken is basically the standard by which all other violent and gory comics are compard by.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 14, 2008)

Naren said:


> If you think that, then you've never read Hokuto no Ken.



True, I never read a manga in my life.


----------



## sakeido (Mar 14, 2008)

To be fair, he's asking for a violent anime... and the problem with the Fist of the North Star anime is that, in the manga, story to a back seat to violence, which worked because then it had bombastic fight scenes and ultraviolent deaths, but then with the TV show, violence took a back place to censorship...

Leaving it with a really bad storyline, countless freak of the week bad guys, filler episodes, etc. Berserk at least always has something going on and the anime series always soldiers forth at a good pace.


----------



## Battousai (Mar 14, 2008)

well so far.. i found berserk(friend is lending it to me ). basilisk and elfen lied... 

started watching elfen lied 
and the first 10 minutes of the first ep made my fucking day... 


anyways its fairly short so ill watch this first...also i got hellsing which is not as violent.. theres blood here n there but nothin that close.. and i remember watching hokuto no ken as a kid in italian and it was pretty badass so i might get those too..


----------



## Holy Katana (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah, a naked chick escaping from a government facility, senselessly and brutally killing everyone in sight with invisible telekinetic hands is pretty much a well-rounded scenario that appeals to most of the male sex.


----------



## Battousai (Mar 14, 2008)

i just wanted gore and blood.. and the way it was depicted in elfen is just too wicked..


----------



## Shotglass (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh man, if only I remember the name of the first anime film I ever watched. It was brutally violent, to the point where I was slightly horrified (being only 14 and all).

It was good though.
It was ----- City, I think.

Or something.

I'm sorry, I've completely forgotten.

*sweatdrop*


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 14, 2008)

Shotglass said:


> Oh man, if only I remember the name of the first anime film I ever watched. It was brutally violent, to the point where I was slightly horrified (being only 14 and all).
> 
> It was good though.
> It was ----- City, I think.
> ...



Makai Toshi Shinjuku - Demon City Shinjuku


----------



## Naren (Mar 15, 2008)

sakeido said:


> To be fair, he's asking for a violent anime... and the problem with the Fist of the North Star anime is that, in the manga, story to a back seat to violence, which worked because then it had bombastic fight scenes and ultraviolent deaths, but then with the TV show, violence took a back place to censorship...
> 
> Leaving it with a really bad storyline, countless freak of the week bad guys, filler episodes, etc. Berserk at least always has something going on and the anime series always soldiers forth at a good pace.



I would not agree that the storyline is bad. I think it's got a great storyline, but that it just gets kinda cheesy in the animated series and doesn't come across very well. The dialogue in the comic is oftentimes pretty well written and then they try to lengthen it in the animated series which just makes it overkill. And, while the comics are really really really well drawn and extremely detailed, the animation has those bleeding colors, very undetailed drawings that aren't consistent (deformed heads, etc), and the violence and gore is very very highly censored.

I've only seen the first 20 episodes of Berserk and I thought it was very very boring, but a lot of friends have told me that it's awesome and really interesting, so I have to assume that it must get better after episode 20, since the first 20 episodes were very boring. I would agree that it's violent, but not graphically so.



Desecrated said:


> Makai Toshi Shinjuku - Demon City Shinjuku



I actually really enjoyed that one. Probably first saw it about 10-12 years ago.


----------



## Shotglass (Mar 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Makai Toshi Shinjuku - Demon City Shinjuku



That's entirely possible.

I don't watch nearly as much violent anime as I used to. I watch a lot more cutesy anime now...


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 15, 2008)

Shotglass said:


> That's entirely possible.
> 
> I don't watch nearly as much violent anime as I used to. I watch a lot more cutesy anime now...



Much better way to spend your time.


----------



## Battousai (Mar 15, 2008)

also would like to say that elfen lied has one of the most beautiful opening songs.. !


----------



## Holy Katana (Mar 15, 2008)

^Dear God, it's beautiful. It's also unbelievably sad.



Shotglass said:


> Oh man, if only I remember the name of the first anime film I ever watched. It was brutally violent, to the point where I was slightly horrified (being only 14 and all).
> 
> It was good though.
> It was ----- City, I think.
> ...



Wicked City? That's a pretty fucked up one.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 16, 2008)

Elfen Lied is one that I think even Naren might like.



Desecrated said:


> Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro-chan



I just realized you put this in the list. Yeah, it's violent, but it's still one of those "cutesy" love "Oooops, I accidentally groped you" kind of anime's (just with a LOT of blood ever 10 seconds). I regret watching it.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 16, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> Elfen Lied is one that I think even Naren might like.
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized you put this in the list. Yeah, it's violent, but it's still one of those "cutesy" love "Oooops, I accidentally groped you" kind of anime's (just with a LOT of blood ever 10 seconds). I regret watching it.



I shut it off after a couple of seconds, not really my thing, I really hate ecchi. But there is violence so it was relative to the topic.


----------



## Alien DNA (Mar 16, 2008)

Urotsukidoji: Legend of the Overfiend kicks arse!!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I shut it off after a couple of seconds, not really my thing, I really hate ecchi. But there is violence so it was relative to the topic.



Ahh, "ecchi" that's the word. Yeah, I really hate ecchi and harem type animes. Basically anything where love is anything more than a subplot is out for me.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 16, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> Ahh, "ecchi" that's the word. Yeah, I really hate ecchi and harem type animes. Basically anything where love is anything more than a subplot is out for me.



I've seen one or two love animes, as long as it's clean, it can be worth the time.
I rather see a romantic drama anime then a romantic drama hollywood movie.


----------



## Nerina (Mar 16, 2008)

Really?


----------



## Naren (Mar 16, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> Elfen Lied is one that I think even Naren might like.



Yeah, I liked Elfen Lied because it was just the bizarre combination of 2 polar opposites: the super gory blood-spraying-everywhere people-dying-left-and-right heads-flying violent animation with the awkward cutesy high school tons-of-girls-living-in-the-same-house slap-the-guy-because-he-doesn't-remember-what-happened-when-we-were-two-years-old tons-of-nudity animation type. And I've seen tons of animations in both genres, but I don't think I've seen any that combined them both into one.

The violent parts reminded me of Madhouse's stuff. And they made some pretty cool violent animations.


----------



## sakeido (Mar 17, 2008)

I've been watching some Elfen Lied and its meh. Violent sure. But the juxtaposition of all these disparate elements together in the same show really takes away from everything, and a lot of it hinges on a stupid device (Nyu/Lucy switching back and forth). And the fact all the main female characters are constantly nude is just rather distasteful.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 17, 2008)

sakeido said:


> And the fact all the main female characters are constantly nude is just rather distasteful.



Yeah, I really hated that part. I didn't really like the character designs that much either.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 17, 2008)

Naren said:


> Yeah, I liked Elfen Lied because it was just the bizarre combination of 2 polar opposites: the super gory blood-spraying-everywhere people-dying-left-and-right heads-flying violent animation with the awkward cutesy high school tons-of-girls-living-in-the-same-house slap-the-guy-because-he-doesn't-remember-what-happened-when-we-were-two-years-old tons-of-nudity animation type. And I've seen tons of animations in both genres, but I don't think I've seen any that combined them both into one.
> 
> The violent parts reminded me of Madhouse's stuff. And they made some pretty cool violent animations.


I've watched half of the first episode, and i still have no idea what's going on  I just know that people are dying like a motherfucker.


----------



## Naren (Mar 17, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> Yeah, I really hated that part. I didn't really like the character designs that much either.



 When I first watched it, I was like, "Wow. This is an artsy super gory animation" (those series generally have lots of nudity, gore, shocking scenes - and everything extreme) and then she gets hit on her head and it takes a 180 in the exact opposite direction which struck me as the most bizarre thing ever.

However, that actually made me interested just because it was the last possible thing I expected. Sure, I would have preferred if it had been one of those artsy super gorey animations, but those usually are movies and not mini series. 

The nudity, however, was - like - the entire point of the show. And they just HAD to throw in the naked 10-year-old girl scenes and then the naked 13-year old girl and get the guy into awkward situations, which totally doesn't mesh with the one girl psychically ripping people's limbs and heads off. Yeah, most of that stuff just seemed so "out there."

I think my description of the show above is pretty accurate.  To be honest, if it had been a "super gory blood-spraying-everywhere people-dying-left-and-right heads-flying violent animation," I'd love it. However, if it had been a " awkward cutesy high school tons-of-girls-living-in-the-same-house slap-the-guy-because-he-doesn't-remember-what-happened-when-we-were-two-years-old tons-of-nudity animation," I'd hate it. But, because it was a meshing of the two, it completely kept my attention and left me with a constant, "Wow. This is bizarre" kind of feel.

And anyone who knows me should know that I can't resist ultra-violent gorey animation... Probably partially comes from my love for horror movies and super gorey cult cinema.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 17, 2008)

Dude, that scene where that girl's dad was like "bend over" omg.


----------



## auxioluck (Jun 5, 2008)

Ninja Scrolls


----------



## K7_Munky (Jun 5, 2008)

Not much of an anime fan but I saw akira that was intense


----------



## Uber Mega (Jun 6, 2008)

Ghost in the Shell, both of the movies anyway, have some pretty violent parts in...well kinda, but they're kick ass movies so watch them anyway


----------

